# Rod handle length?



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

When buying rods for fishing from your yak do you tend to go for the longer or shorter handles?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use shorter handles in the kayak, i am able to maneuver easily an keep the reel near my center for more power. when not in the yak i'll use longer handles for leverage and casting distance.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Funny. I just had a great trip on new years. All of my rods have long butts. Even my trout rods did. So I went out and bought a new berkley rod that has a short butt and was great replacement for freshwater fishing.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Short handles for canoes.*

A long handle rod will be a pain when river fishing since you never have to make a long cast. Maybe yakin, a longer handle would help, but I keep them short. Berkley made a Lightning Rod, 6' med., fast tip with a 6'' foam handle at one time. Don't know if they still do or not, but was the best float rod I ever owned. 6-1/2' worked well with light lures also.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

short


----------



## Ocean-Angler (Jan 21, 2010)

I use short handles and short rods


----------

